# The solution for the INXProblem!



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

This can also be a sidedoor to finding one's type. Click on the type to gets "pros and cons" of that type. 

Type and the hidden agenda

The least important thing is probably the judger/perceiver dichotomy. Focus on the information elements.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> This can also be a sidedoor to finding one's type. Click on the type to gets "pros and cons" of that type.
> 
> Type and the hidden agenda


Socionics is not Jung or MBTI type, so I don't think this really applies.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Teybo said:


> Socionics is not Jung or MBTI type, so I don't think this really applies.


I know that. You must have missed were I said information element.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Teybo said:


> Socionics is not Jung or MBTI type, so I don't think this really applies.


And applies to what? I didn't quote anything. :tongue:


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> I know that. You must have missed were I said information element.


Didn't miss that part. Perhaps you missed that this is not the Socionics "What's my type?" forum. Or perhaps it just doesn't concern you to stir up confusion amongst PerC users. I'm not sure which is the case.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Teybo said:


> Didn't miss that part. Perhaps you missed that this is not the Socionics "What's my type?" forum. Or perhaps it just doesn't concern you to stir up confusion amongst PerC users. I'm not sure which is the case.


Just leave me alone, lol. I find you annoying.

There was some interest in Socionics before.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> Just leave me alone, lol. I find you annoying.
> 
> There was some interest in Socionics before.


The feeling is mutual, but I'm not going to apologize for my existence nor my sentiments. So deal with it.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Teybo said:


> The feeling is mutual, but I'm not going to apologize for my existence nor my sentiments. So deal with it.


You just exemplify the dickish traits of an oversure INFJ. 

I don't have to deal with anything. 

You were the one who voiced a problem with my post.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> You just exemplify the dickish traits of an oversure INFJ.
> 
> I don't have to deal with anything.
> 
> You were the one who voiced a problem with my post.


Let me rephrase. By "Deal with it" I meant "Complain to someone else about me because I don't care."


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

TreasureTower said:


> I'm not sure that you are following me or not. It may be that the reason you are questioning whether or not, I have Ni;




Oh no, I'm not questioning you have Ni! Definitely not. I basically never do that sort of thing anyway --- I'm much more likely to include the chance they could be that and build various other explanations for what could be going on (and leave them to decide). 

What I was saying is that the sources you've read about say, an extrovert "having" to be Je-Pe or something, are probably full of people twisting to rigidify the theory to suit one particular possibility, and that I don't think (unless someone is a pretty "pure" extrovert whatever the heck that is) this really has to happen.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Teybo said:


> Let me rephrase. By "Deal with it" I meant "Complain to someone else about me because I don't care."


So, you "call me out" and then claim you don't care. That's mature...

What makes you think I care about what you have to say?


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> So, you "call me out" and then claim you don't care. That's mature...
> 
> What makes you think I care about what you have to say?


I called you out for intentionally introducing confusion. IDGAF what you have to say about me personally.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Teybo said:


> I called you out for intentionally introducing confusion. IDGAF what you have to say about me personally.


It's not intentional confusion. You can't know why I wrote something you idiot. 

Not long ago, two pages ago in fact, I compared MBTI to Socionics for TreasureTower. 

There's your connection to MBTI.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> It's not intentional confusion. You can't know why I wrote something you idiot.
> 
> Not long ago, on the last page in fact, I compared MBTI to Socionics for TreasureTower.
> 
> There's your connection to MBTI.


It's egotistical to think that the reason _why_ you communicate something will be _actually_ communicated unless you intentionally communicate the why. Particularly when you're using words/terms with multiple definitions.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Teybo said:


> It's egotistical to think that the reason _why_ you communicate something will be _actually_ communicated unless you intentionally communicate the why.


That was egotistical of you to assume.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> That was egotistical of you to assume.


If the song's not about you, the song's not about you, and it's egocentric to assume that it is otherwise.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Teybo said:


> If the song's not about you, the song's not about you, and it's egocentric to assume that it is otherwise.


At this point I don't know if you're simply dense or trolling. This is what you wrote: 



> _I called you out for intentionally introducing confusion._


_

And you quoted me. I don't know how this can be construed as not about you and me.

It's about me because you initially quoted something I said. That's a fact.

Not worth it though. /derail _


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

@unctuousbutler

Bringing this discussion to PM or VM, whichever I decide, because I'm done de-railing the thread.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Neidijijian said:


> Well for me, *I got INFP on mbti tests and entp/intp/infj/ on the function tests... When I did the functions test it came up with contradictions because It showed up with holes, because my 2 lowest functions (unused) we apart of the 4 primary functions of the infp so it didn't really make sense*, so i looked it in a different view. So what I did was took my four highest functions, and look at what MBTI group contained all four, to try and get a few answers.. which was INTJ ENTJ ISTP ESTP Entp Intp..., but i couldn't really choose with any of them easily until i looked at the functions... g.. You seem to me like a good thinker from first impressions.. once you have chosen have a look at the functions and see which groups have a dominant of that group function, then figure out if you have introversive or extraversive of that function, by then you should have your group . . .
> 
> ... *Also remember that you may have very developed 2nd 3rd and 4th functions which may confuse you in to thinking that is your main function* and if you have a girl friend... don't answer how she would answer, answer it how you would. Sometimes we forget who we are hehe.. Anyway if you have a closer look and the functions i'm sure you can find your dominant function there.. and go from there . . . *you can also look at stereotypical behaviour of each function and see if you strongly identify with it . . . *
> I didn't identify with some functions and definetly not the stereotype at all, but *i really identified with the stereotype of the dominiant function of entp, was like being hit by a train* . . .


Yes, initially when I took the test I would either get INFP or INTP on the tests but neither the description of INFP or its dominant function Fi, never really made any sense to me. My test scores were INFP, INTP, INFJ, INTJ and ENTP - interestingly, that I never got ENFP. 

Well, I wrote off INTJ because I thought I had too much Fe and not enough Te - specifically, the ability to organize anything in a step by step linear fashion. I am also very aware when I see Fi being misused. For example: A person will tell me that they feel that something is right or wrong and that something; is either logically or realistically impossible. If someone were to tell me, for instance, that they have a "feeling" about my behaviour. I would want them to either illustrate the specifics of their claim or logically explain it to me. They may well have a "feeling" or "vibe" about my behaviour but if it doesn't quite jibe with my evaluation; in my mind, it may be in their head and while, I will still respect their right to their opinion; I will probably inwardly disregard it as invalid. It's not that they're assessment is necessarily incorrect but it is ridiculous IMO, for me to take what they are saying seriously, unless they are willing to back it up. For me to consider inwardly as well as outwardly, their opinion as in anyway meaningful; they would need to use some T/F (logic/value) reasoning , or else it seems completely irrational to me. In contrast, while it is often hard to understand, Ni/Ne is not really "irrational" at all. It just can't always be explained by logic because it happens at such a deep level in the psyche and because it is so personal. I know that you understand this; because when you figured out your dominant function, "it was like being hit by a train". That in a nutshell in N and I seriously wonder if non N doms can really understand it as fully as Ni/Ne doms.

Another revelation for me was that what I was sure was Ti - examining and understanding patterns, was (for me) really Ni, was mind blowing. I still use Ti to make logical sense of things as well as Fe to make values based decisions. I honestly can't really say which one I give greater priority too. To me, everything that can be explained needs to be logical, fair and if it involves others, be as considerate of their needs as humanly possible.

In the question regarding universal Health Care, for example. I think that human life outweighs some stingy individual's desire to be selfish. IOW, human life or death, trumps someone saving money. Health always trumps money and since I believe that as human beings, we are all connected; allowing anyone to die for lack of funds is the height of immorality and logical stupidity. 

*Note: I am not interested in having a debate on this; there is a thread for that. I am just trying to illustrate my thinking/feeling processes.*

At any rate, when I read both the definition of Ni, as well as the INFJ description; something just clicked for me; which I unfortunately can't logically explain. Maybe in time, it will be possible to subject it to further analysis but I need time to thoroughly absorb it, before that can happen.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

@Teybo, just saw this from one of the links you sent me:

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/150649-redefining-judging-perceiving-earth-shattering.html#post3834180



> Quote Originally Posted by Fern View Post
> If you have been historically proactive and intentional, finding it difficult to relax or “do nothing,” you may well have a dominant Judging function (Fi, Ti, Fe, or Te).
> Quote Originally Posted by Fern View Post
> *If, by contrast, you have been historically more inclined to passively absorb and enjoy life, without a predominant urge to control, shape, or act on it (including your own life), you likely have a dominant Perceiving function (Si, Ni, Se, Ne)*.


That definitely sounds like me. :laughing:


----------



## Neidijijian (Aug 18, 2013)

TreasureTower said:


> @_Teybo_, just saw this from one of the links you sent me:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-perceiving-earth-shattering.html#post3834180
> 
> ...


From my stance you have a very developed intuition,everything you wrote I felt was pretty spot on. I have pretty good confidence in your decision, and I honestly doubt you could be anything other then intuition because of the way you think is much more abstract and . if you looking at thinking as a concept it follows a much more structured analytical process apparent in even the writing, paragraphs will be split evenly and introduced in a very structured way and ideas will follow sort of a linear pattern, where as i get from you that you have good thinking, but your intelligence seems to be intuitive and that seems to be a stronger more defined point of your personality, but it is not exactly the same as the way i perceive things intuitively. So Intraversive intuition seems more than likely to me. If you're looking at the functions and you honestly feel really strongly to them, that if you identified yourself in another way you'd feel like you were lying to yourself, then that's generally when you're at the right group. 

My next step after having a pretty good idea of what group I was to further affirm characters from tv shows and series of my type. So for you I would search iNFJ anime characters, infj Comedians, infj tv series characters.. Narrow down a list of characters, and try and get characters that you know for sure are INFJ's because multiple people have recommended them, and especially if they are classified as the stereotypical character of that group, put it on.. and just watch yourself melt. It's like a them version of you. that's when things really get interesting.. I watched a entp Comedian for the time and I fking laughed so hard, so long I was crying just from the way he used his facial expressions and used his arms and hands, it was all part of this intuition, it was all apart of this dominant brain function and i felt like i was not listening to his words, but I was reading his consciousness, his intuition. I could read him like an open book because It was like me in a sense. 

It was especially rewarding when they do things, that you often complain that people don't do, I'm not a smoker but I complain that not enough people smoke and drink on tv shows or have random high pitched insane laughs.. Do physical improvisations, and have crazy arm movements, and 10 mins in this guy is doing all these in more, and I felt like the wisdom in his jokes, like when he was talking about lessons he learned, I was like wow that makes such good fucking sense. I watch a lot of tv shows and ect, and usually i'm just like meh at the characters, they are sort of personalties i can't really identify with, but when you find one of your own you almost feel embarrassed and exposed, you feel like you could have gone up there and done the same thing cause you think and laugh and act in the same way. 

Although personalities get much deeper than this, and even amongst 1 group like the INFJ you're going to find like 10 different subcategories and 10 different stereotypes with in it, some with stronger feeling, and lesser thinking, some the other way around. you can see when one is a more mature type in many way by what functions they have developed. I have had this belief that if you're an intuitive thinker you have to be careful you don't over load your intuitive mind, you don't empower it to the point you cannot control it otherwise you can go insane or experience torment, you can get these negative or horrible thoughts that just keep interfering when you're utilizing your functions, and it causes havoc on all functions. you lose control of it and things just go bad.. I thought that was BS until I overloaded it and it kicked my ass. So you slowly apply the intuitive weights to it, slowly improving and refining it. My intuitions like that Trap Door cartoon 'FEEED MEEE' he's always carrying me and I'm this n00b that in its backpack rofl.

Find the function that balances out your intraversive Intuition to keep it in check and doesn't let it go rampart, otherwise things can get messy, and don't ever underestimate them, they can be just as volatile as intense feelings or thoughts and can be even harder to control . But if you keep your intuition happy and keep feeding it, it won't bother you and do its job .. On the other hand if you neglect it, focus on other non dominant functions too much you'll become seriously depressed. You'll feel like somethings missing in you life and you don't know what, which is why it is important to keep feeding it new data xD They say that INFJ's and ENTP's get along really well, probably because we are both sides of the intuitive coin, one provides an extravertive side and the other and introversive  who knows, but I know a lot of people don't take the MBTI functions seriously, i don't know why, it seems very ahead of its time to me, and I know the universe is unlimited and expansive and titles are underestimating bla bla bla which people always complain about it, but hey, it's something ya'know? people are like it's not perfect bla bla, what is perfect? much more perfect that what i'd be able to create at any rate  anyway that's my rant consolidated, let me know what you think, hope this helped.


----------

